# Radical Islam: Exploiting children and women.



## shawn5o (5 Feb 2009)

The Third Jihad exposes the war the media is not telling you about.

As told by an American Muslim

http://blip.tv/file/1382254/

and...

This is a very disturbing video report about the systematic training
of Palestinian children to be suicide-martyrs for the purpose of killing Jews.

Most of the aid that flows into “Palestine” is used for arms and military,
equipment and the “education” of the children is focused totally on the
destruction of Israel.

Parts of the report are in English, with French subtitles. During the Arabic
language sections the viewer will have to rely on the French (which is fairly
easy to read):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSzAh9Kf-o0

At several points the Australian woman was so upset that it was hard to
understand her, and I needed the French subtitles to determine what she
was saying.[/font]

H/T Canada Free Press and Gates of Vienna


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

And the point is?  ???


----------



## shawn5o (5 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And the point is?  ???



Edited for rudeness.

Did you at least watch and listen to the videos?


----------



## shawn5o (5 Feb 2009)

*'Mum' had 80 women raped for suicide missions*

From correspondents in Baghdad - Agence France-Presse
February 04, 2009 09:15am

 A WOMAN suspected of recruiting more than 80 female suicide bombers has confessed to organising their rapes so she could later convince them that martyrdom was the only way to escape the shame.

Samira Jassam, 51, was arrested by Iraqi police and confessed to recruiting the women and orchestrating dozens of attacks.

In a video confession, she explained how she had mentally prepared the women for martyrdom operations, passed them on to terrorists who provided explosives, and then took the bombers to their targets.

"We arrested Samira Jassim, known as 'Um al-Mumenin', the mother of the believers, who was responsible for recruiting 80 women'', Major General Qassim Atta said.

"She confessed her responsibility for these actions, and she confirmed that 28 attempts had been made in one of the terrorists' strongholds,'' he said.

Samira Jassim was arrested on January 21. She is allegedly linked to the Ansar al-Sunnah insurgent group.

Two of the attacks for which Samira Jassim admitted responsibility in the video confession took place in Diyala province, in central Iraq, which is considered one of the most dangerous areas of the country. 

The Associated Press reports US military figures indicate at least 36 female suicide bombers attempted or carried out 32 attacks last year. Women are often allowed through military checkpoints without being searched, making it easier for them to hide explosives under their traditional robes.
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25006349-1702,00.html


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

No, I did not watch the videos, I am at work.  However, your second post is much better without the requirement of videos.
Thank you for clarifying that.
I think it was the topic title that threw me off.  My apologies.


----------



## shawn5o (5 Feb 2009)

I tried to tweak it for more clarity. How's that?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Much better!


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Feb 2009)

Shawn, some of us cannot view video.  I surf this site by phone and video is beyond this phone at present.  Your clarification made it easier to follow thanks.


----------



## shawn5o (10 Feb 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Shawn, some of us cannot view video.  I surf this site by phone and video is beyond this phone at present.  Your clarification made it easier to follow thanks.



My apologies.

As PMedMoe pointed out to me, I should have made more emphasis on the message than the video. I'll  better present the message in future.


----------

